# Suggestions for out of state trip



## McDonaldoutdoors (Apr 10, 2006)

I have been doing some research for an out of state bowhunting trip for this upcoming season. So far Nebraska has been looking pretty attractive. I was wondering if anybody has hunted for Nebraska whitetails before? If so was it public land or private? What section of the state were you in? Were you successful? I plan on doing it on my own (not guided) so any info would be great! Thanks for the time and any replies.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

McDonaldoutdoors said:


> I have been doing some research for an out of state bowhunting trip for this upcoming season. So far Nebraska has been looking pretty attractive. I was wondering if anybody has hunted for Nebraska whitetails before? If so was it public land or private? What section of the state were you in? Were you successful? I plan on doing it on my own (not guided) so any info would be great! Thanks for the time and any replies.


Not in Nebraska...but just in the last three weeks I've acquired permission to hunt 400acres in southern OH and 200 acres in North Central IN. 

All it takes is a little driving, knocking on doors, and lots...lots and lots of patience and determination. The kind of determination that comes with glassing fields in January and seeing several 150" plus whitetails still carrying hard antler. 

Hunting in MI sucks...I've accepted that and I've also accepted that trying to change it is a futile effort.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Anywhere in missouri along the iowa border is fantastic. Wisconsin has some pretty good spots also. Both are not that bad of a drive from most of michigan.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

The milk river in montana has great bucks and lots of state land. Easy diy hunt.


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

hunted nebraska rifle for the past three season. And Bow hunted last season. I've taken some very nice bucks, and seen some darn nice ones that never did get taken. 

Check this site out.

www.burkefarms.com

Look at the big game pictures...the first three are all deer that I have taken. Most of the bucks on the page are from my group of guys.

Nebraska is a sleeper state right now. License is going up this year to $209 plus the wildlife stamp. Which are $14. The nice thing about nebraska is you can buy two licenses.

You can find numerous leases for $100 a day. IF you want to hunt state land there are small chunks around the state. Not sure how pressure is during bow season, but rifle I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## Greenbay (Mar 2, 2008)

I have bow hunted Nebraska in the past and would recommend it to anyone. I really do not care to say which part of the state I was in but will tell you that the state land is just as good as private. I hunted both.


----------

